# Hit on a swarm trap



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

As with most answerers in bee keeping, it depends. (1) Swarms are usually wax building machines. How big the swarm is will effect how fast. It normally doesn't take more than a week or so but again it depends. (2) Some will add a frame of brood to anchor the swarm. Should you add a frame, it depends. This is what I do. I leave them alone for a week so as not to disturb them and let them settle in,. (anchor) I then move them to where I want them and place them in a permanent hive. I remove any old frames that have not been built on or very little and replace with new frames and foundation. There is usually only about 2 good frames that are built up much. I then place a feeder on to boost the hive. If late in the year like now, I feed all the way to winter. I would be feeding 2:1 as it takes less storage room and also builds comb. If it is a smaller swarm I put them in a 5 frame nuc or a 5 over 5 eventually. A 5 over 5 or a 5x5x5 will winter over better than a 10 framer IMO, because the bees can move up easier than side to side. I would only add brood from my other hives if they could afford it. It doesn't sound like they can, or at least not much. If they could afford a frame of comb, with a place to lay and a little brood that doesn't dramatically affect the donor hive, I'd do that, but only If I could do that with out jeopardizing my other hives. (Maybe one from each?) Don't throw good bees after bad. After I move them, I block them in for a day with screen and release the next day with a slight obstruction to fly around. I keep the entrance smaller (1 to 2 inches) depending on the swarm size. 
This what I do. It doesn't make it right. It is just what I do. 
As you can see, it depends. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Thanks BeeHavin.

Your approach seems to all make sense to me. I guess it's a gut feel for what a person thinks they need and try to read them.... 

I brought two frames with partial drawn wax, frames with foundation in them, and an internal feeder. I will add frames and the feeder. I guess this will help them build and draw wax the way I want them to.


----------



## Bee Havin (Mar 1, 2017)

Just to elaborate on why a 5x5 may be better. A cluster is usually in the center of the box. As they use stores that are usually to each side of the cluster, they move to one side or the other. If the cluster is on the side during our cold spells (winter) they may not be able to reach the stores on the other side of the box. They can't/won't break cluster. If it was me, I would try the 5 over 5 with my feeder in/on top. I could be wrong, but this is what I would do if it was me. It doesn't make it right.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Makes sense. I'll have to move them into the 5's at a later date. I like that thought and makes sense to me as why.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

BEE HAVIN. Thanks for the advice. I have a 5x5 ready to go. Maybe I'll switch them over this next weekend.


----------

